# Horn observation and a survey...Model 3



## rkgto (Sep 1, 2020)

So after 2 months of owning my M3 I noticed when I hit the horn on the steering wheel nothing happened! I was like WTH, service appointment!?...did it again and still nothing. Got a little aggressive with it and then it finally honked off  Realizing you got to wail on this thing to get the horn sounding off. Was afraid my airbag was going to go off but that didn't happen 

Curious to know which battery monitoring setting everyone uses....miles or percentage? I started w/miles then kept worrying about it too much so switched to % and find myself not as concerned...when it hits 20% I know I got a little left and need to charge. What say the TOO community?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

IIRC only the top corners of the horn pad will activate the hooter. You should experiment with this before driving. here is a thread somewhere that details which parts of the pad activate the horn/hooter.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Easy way to get the horn working just how you need it: Put your hands at 10 and 2, and reach inward and press the horn with your thumb. It's sensitive enough in the corners that you can even do "polite" honks.

I used to use miles, I took switched to percentage. Most other batteries in my life use percentage, and I have no stress over them at all. So percentage is more comfortable.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

It is quite common for different cars to have horn pressure points in different areas and different pressures needed to activate it. 
You just have to learn where and how to hit it


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I've got issues with the left side of the horn. Tesla worked on it once, but couldn't fix it. If it goes in again someday I will ask them to look again. The right side is just fine and it works well in a second 3.

I'm old school and I can't convert - I'm miles, no percentage.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Percentage all the way. If you need to know miles, pull up the energy graph. 

The reason is...I think mathematically. The gauge is way more useful to me to monitor consumption by comparing how fast the percentage remaining is dropping, instead of trying to look at Miles, which is constantly re-calculating this number based on how you're driving. That's no good to me. Let me figure out how fast I'm burning through the pack.


----------

